# gfx-visionen rund um trial



## KAMIkazerider (21. August 2004)

hier werden in zukunft immer mal wieder am rechner entworfene oder nachgebaute teile und bikes zu finden sein...
hier erstmal meine beiden fertigen teile:


 




PS: mehr folgt


----------



## Cryo-Cube (22. August 2004)

hi KAMIkazerider.
Danke nochmal für die 3d Felge.Ich hab ein bischen rum probiert es echt aussehen zu lassen aber besser als das ging nicht....  ich werd morgen noch bischen mit Licht und so rum probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (22. August 2004)

lol, da stimmt doch was nicht mit den Größenverhältnissen. Das is ne 20"-Felge 

Wenn das real ausschauen soll, beschränk dich doch auf möglichst wenig Hintergrund. Die Möbel schauen nicht gerade täuschend echt aus.


----------



## noonnet (22. August 2004)

find ich geil..   
mit welchem programm machst du denn das??!?   

will ich auch machen..


----------



## KAMIkazerider (22. August 2004)

ich arbeite mit cinema 4d und cyro-cube mit 3d max


----------



## Bomber210 (22. August 2004)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> ich arbeite mit cinema 4d und cyro-cube mit 3d max




tach kannst du uns da mal bitte en link dazu geben wir würden das gern machen!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (22. August 2004)

link wozu geben?
zum programm? (was du für knapp 2999 kaufen kannst)
oder zu den arbeiten ?


----------



## Bomber210 (22. August 2004)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> link wozu geben?
> zum programm? (was du für knapp 2999 kaufen kannst)
> oder zu den arbeiten ?




und hast du das geld für das programm ausgegeben? wie heisen die programme richtig?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (22. August 2004)

Hier mal ein kleiner Tip der nichts mit Trial, dennoch mit kostspieligen 
Programmen zu tun hat:

Einfach mal bei google das wort "bockwurst" eingeben... *räusper


----------



## Cryo-Cube (22. August 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das real ausschauen soll, beschränk dich doch auf möglichst wenig Hintergrund. Die Möbel schauen nicht gerade täuschend echt aus.



Das schwierige ist ja gerade es mit viel Umgebung echt aussehen zu lassen. Wenn ich nur die Felge hinstell dann wäre es zu einfach.


Ich hab mal vor einiger Zeit King naben probiert, habs aber nie fertig gemacth (ja ich weis  die Löcher usw stimmen nicht  hab das ganze nur per Augenmas  mit fots aus dem Netz gemacht)


----------



## KAMIkazerider (23. August 2004)

ich hab mal nen rahmen gebaut...



schweisnähte und sowas folgt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.k. (23. August 2004)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> ich arbeite mit cinema 4d und cyro-cube mit 3d max



Es geht wohl auch etwas billiger:
www.blender3d.org
www.povray.org


----------



## Kohlwheelz (23. August 2004)

Boah is ja echt Klasse was ihr so macht   Der Rahmen kommt schon ganzs chön Heiß Kami


----------



## KAMIkazerider (23. August 2004)

danke...war auch n gutes stück arbeit...


----------



## billi (25. August 2004)

macht ihr das nur aus spass oder soll dabei am ende was bei rauskommen


----------



## Lewinski (25. August 2004)

respekt an euch !  
aber hockt nicht zu viel vorm pc sonst vergesst ihr das was ihr eigentlich macht ---->  BIKETRIAL!!!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (25. August 2004)

@billi
nach möglichkeit solls am ende so echt wie möglich aussehn.

biktrial kann man nich vegessen   

PS: ich bin grad bei der gabel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJimmele (25. August 2004)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mal nen rahmen gebaut...
> 
> 
> 
> schweisnähte und sowas folgt...



So, dann trage ich auch noch was bei: Schaut unter www.avanion.de , das Modul phenomicSURF ist mein Projekt. Das ist ein ActiveX Control (fürn IE) und ein Plugin (fürn Netscape, Firefox, Mozilla).
Damit lassen sich 3D-Daten im Browser visualisieren.

Für die, die jetzt meinen, sowas gibts schon lange: Richtig ! Aber fast immer ist die Datenkonvertierung mit Verlusten behaftet oder es wird ...wie Kamikaze, ...nachkonstruiert. Und das is net umsonst.

Wir aber, eben die avanion GmbH, bedienen sich der Original-Konstruktionsdaten, kommend aus CATIA oder ProE. Bischen dran rumschrauben tun wir auch, aber ohne großen Aufwand (fette Dateigröße reduzieren, eben fürs Internet).

Sobald der Plugin zum Download bereit steht, werd ich mal Größen in der Fahrradbranche kontakten. Wäre doch ne feine Sache wenn statt statischen 2D Bildchen sich ein Rahmen interaktiv 3D bewegen lassen würde 
 

Warum ich das hier schreibe ? Ganz einfach: Hab mich auf heut abend gefreut, nen Urbantrial und jetzt piiiiiisssssssssts !!! Argh !


----------



## KAMIkazerider (25. August 2004)

lol


echt nais @ work


----------



## KAMIkazerider (27. August 2004)

hier mal als gitteransicht:



und nen video:
frame.mov


----------



## BigJimmele (27. August 2004)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal als gitteransicht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hhm, machst das nur aus Hobby oder beruflich ? Die gerenderten Bilder sind ne feine Sache.

Mal schauen, vielleicht check ich auf die Eurobike und stell mein Plugin paar Bikeschmieden mal vor.

bis denn ...


----------



## isah (27. August 2004)

Ich kenn dein Plugin ja nicht, aber schau dir mal auf siemens.de die Handy 3d models an, die sind zwar mit shockwave (oder java, weiss nicht mehr so genau..)   gemacht, aber sehen einfach perfekt aus. Nimm als beispiel mal das sl55, das ist find ich das beste. Wenn dein plugin das selbe kann, wäre das echt genial...


----------



## matthias,wandel (27. August 2004)

mag sein dass das gut aussieht, aber wenn das bs dreck ist kann mir das handy gestohlen bleiben


----------



## aramis (27. August 2004)

BigJimmele schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein ActiveX Control (fürn IE) und ein Plugin (fürn Netscape, Firefox, Mozilla).



Fettes Lob für Plattformunabhängigkeit.


----------



## isah (28. August 2004)

Das wichtigste bei dem plugin ist die geschwindigkeit, wenn ihr mal cult3d benutzt habt, wisst ihr wovon ich spreche (www.nokia.de)


----------



## KAMIkazerider (28. August 2004)

ich machs derzeit leider nicht vollberuflich..ich würds aber gern

ich machs nur mal für bestimmte sachen.


----------



## MrTrial (29. August 2004)

@KAMI: Schöne Cinema4D-Grüße   
Habe irgendwann mal ein Wallpaper mit dem Singlespedkit von 24seven jemacht...
Und dann noch ne V-brake gemodelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (30. August 2004)

nicht schlecht...derweil bin ich mit meinem bike ein wenig weitergekommen:


----------



## BigJimmele (30. August 2004)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> Das wichtigste bei dem plugin ist die geschwindigkeit, wenn ihr mal cult3d benutzt habt, wisst ihr wovon ich spreche (www.nokia.de)



Geb ich Dir recht, Geschwindigkeit steht an 1. Stelle.

Aber Äpfel mit Birnen vergleich gilt nicht ! Das Handy besteht deutlich weniger Dreiecken und ner Menge Texturen im gegensatz zu nem Bike-Rahmen.

Mach doch mal die Tasten auch in 3D !! Was denkste wieso es sich nicht so weit ranzoomen lässt ?!

Richtig, mit cult3D kann ich/wir uns nicht vergleichen. Die haben ein ganz anderes Geschäftsmodell, richten sich eher an Enduser. Das ist neu bei mir/uns.

Achso, bei den Preisen die cult3D verlangt würde es Euch wahrscheinlich schlecht werden. Astronomische Höhen !!


----------



## City Driver (3. September 2004)

Hey Kamikaze.
Wenn du C4D benutzt kannst mir mal sagen wie du das Wireframe gerendert hast? Das bekomm ich echt nich hin. Da gibts zwar Tricks aber ich willn richtiges.^^

@ Cryo
Mit ner Matten Textur wird die Felge nich Realer.^^ Wie läufts bei dir? Hasse die Schule hinter dir?

Ansonsten echt Respekt für eure Arbeiten. Das Fahrrad sieht schonma sehr krass aus. Aber versuch mir ma bitte zu erklären wie du die Schweißnähte machen willst. Hab das ma versucht und nie realistisch hinbekommen.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (3. September 2004)

huhu,
also das wireframe findest du unter rendervoreinstellungen...effekte..da is rechts oben nen pfeil...comic render...

die schweisnähte will ich mit kleinen plättchen machen die ich verformen und duplizieren werde 

derzeit ist mein rechner allerdings überfprdert mit dem rendern...da ich 5 objekte im hypernurb hab....mal schauen was ich da mache


----------



## MrTrial (6. September 2004)

@KAMI
Mal ein kleiner Tipp für die Schweißnähte:
Nimm ne 'sphere' also ne Kugel und stell eine geringere Polygonzahl ein, aber lass es nicht zu eckig werden - ist einfach nur, dass sich der Rechner nicht tot rechnet am Ende.
Und dann legst du entweder einen Spline dort entlang wo die Schweißnaht velaufen soll und lässt die Kugeln dann am Spline anordnen (Funktionen>Anordnen) dann musst du nur noch 'Unordnung' da reinbringen (Funktionen>Zufall>Verschiebung) ODER du kopierst einfach immer die letzte Kugel und legst sie dann an die nächste Stelle wo sie hin soll.
Entscheidend bei den Nähten ist, dass die Kugeln logischer Weise bis zu 70% im Rahmen versenkt werden.

Hier mal ein Beispiel...

Matthias


----------



## KAMIkazerider (7. September 2004)

gute idee...danke


----------



## --dig-- (8. September 2004)

noch mehr fahrrad-3d-leute..

<posermodus an>kleine referenz meinerseits:http://www.cgchannel.com/gallery/viewimage.jsp?imgID=2962 </posermodus aus>   

immer her mit den fragen...


----------



## trialco (8. September 2004)

Hi!

Kennt oder benutzt jemand Softimage XSI?
Habs mir aus Interesse mal als testversion geladen, 
ist aber komplett auf Englisch und ich versteh vieles nich gut
daher wollte ich mal fragen wo man Cinema 4D herbekommt.
Greetz Malte


----------



## MrTrial (8. September 2004)

@ dig:     Na du hast ja Zeit zum modeln, aber schöne Werke  
@trialco: XSI ist mir kein Begriff, aber Cinema bekommst du hier Cinema 4D her.
----

Matthias

Und hier noch ne schöne Stehlampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (9. September 2004)

MrTrial schrieb:
			
		

> @KAMI
> Mal ein kleiner Tipp für die Schweißnähte:
> Nimm ne 'sphere' also ne Kugel und stell eine geringere Polygonzahl ein, aber lass es nicht zu eckig werden - ist einfach nur, dass sich der Rechner nicht tot rechnet am Ende.
> Und dann legst du entweder einen Spline dort entlang wo die Schweißnaht velaufen soll und lässt die Kugeln dann am Spline anordnen (Funktionen>Anordnen) dann musst du nur noch 'Unordnung' da reinbringen (Funktionen>Zufall>Verschiebung) ODER du kopierst einfach immer die letzte Kugel und legst sie dann an die nächste Stelle wo sie hin soll.
> ...



Hey Toto, das sind doch eindeutig Hoffmann-Schweißnähte.


----------



## Schlingsi (9. September 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Toto, das sind doch eindeutig Hoffmann-Schweißnähte.



@ ara: nicht überall wo MrTrial drauf steht is auch Toto drin! Dies ist nur eine Imitation!


----------



## --dig-- (9. September 2004)

@MrTrial: viel zeit hab ich nicht, aber ich model schnell   bringt der beruf so mit sich


----------



## MrTrial (9. September 2004)

Jaaaaaa - das Thema hatten wir schonmal!
Mr.Trial ist hier zwar schon länger als ich (MrTrial) jedoch haben wir beide unsere Nicks schon recht lange. Und dazu kommt noch, dass ich hier nicht so oft poste.
Also: MrTrial /=/ Mr.Trial

Bye


----------



## hopmonkey (9. September 2004)

Also Softimage|XSI ist mit Sicherheit zum Modeln besser als c4d, welches zwar einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Funktionsumfang hat, aber eben nicht son alter hase wie XSI ist.
Das gibts schon seit weit über 10 Jahren und wird u.a. in Hollywood eingesetzt, mit etwas Kenntnis der Softwareunabhängigen Materie (3D) aber sehr intuitiv bedienbar und leicht zu erlernen. Ursprünglich wurde es nämlich für 3d-Designer und nicht -Techniker entwickelt.
Und es hat den Besten Renderer: Mental Ray


----------



## --dig-- (9. September 2004)

it's the artist, not the tool

gmax ist ne kostenlose variante von 3dmax. zum rendern dann yafray per script einbinden. oder sonst zum modeln modo?!?

schauts mal rein auf www.gfx-scene.de, da wurden die themen schon tausendmal durchgekaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (10. September 2004)

--dig-- schrieb:
			
		

> it's the artist, not the tool
> 
> gmax ist ne kostenlose variante von 3dmax. zum rendern dann yafray per script einbinden. oder sonst zum modeln modo?!?
> 
> schauts mal rein auf www.gfx-scene.de, da wurden die themen schon tausendmal durchgekaut...



woher haste den bitte MODO??? das wurde doch jetzt erst auf der Apple Expo in Paris vorgestellt. Das Prog wird aber der Knaller! Sehr gute features. Falls jemand für die Mac-Version mit mir zusammenlegen will...melden!


----------



## --dig-- (10. September 2004)

ich hab modo nicht. und werde es auch nicht haben, bei den preisen.


----------



## Schlingsi (10. September 2004)

--dig-- schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab modo nicht. und werde es auch nicht haben, bei den preisen.



ja, der preis ist nicht gerade das, was man unter einem schnäppchen versteht. aber beeidruckend fand ich schon was das teil mit nem G5 zusammen leistet. zum testen wird man es bestimmt irgendwo günstig bekommen. nur blöd, dass das "testangebot" bei den bekannten "testbörsen" für den mac immer rar ausfällt.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (18. September 2004)




----------



## matthias,wandel (18. September 2004)

schaut schon nicht übel aus aber das hr radial eingespeicht und dazu noch disc, mein lieber mann  . der arme trialer der sich mit dem gerät abmühen muss


----------



## KAMIkazerider (18. September 2004)

jaja, die gewichtsfetischisten


----------



## --dig-- (20. September 2004)

es wird. aber an die zahnkränze mußt du noch mal ran... die werden kleiner und sind wohl zu dünn. gib den felgen noch mehr iterationen, damit sie nicht so eckig aussehen. ausfallenden und schweißnähte find ich auch noch nicht so dolle. materialien und bild solltest du noch mal überarbeiten, aber es wird sicher was


----------



## MrTrial (20. September 2004)

@ --dig-- Korrekt!
@KAMI     Felge braucht mehr Unterteilungen, wie du bestimmt siehst, und ich glaube die Speichen sind noch ein Tick zu dünn!?

Aber schon echt jut!


----------



## MrTrial (15. Oktober 2004)

So jetzt hab ick auch mal'n Rahmen probiert.
BT Raven, der 4-Nuller.
Fehlt noch ein bisschen Feinschliff hier und da. Und wenn ich in den nächsten Tagen Zeit für dieses Projekt habe, werde ich mich mal an den Parts basteln.
Vorschlag:
Ihr könnt ja mal vorschlagen was ran soll.
Und am besten gleich mit Foto posten, dass ich nicht für jeden part erst das Netz durchsuchen muss.
@KAMI: Wie sieht dein bike bis jetzt aus, haste schon weiter gemacht?

Matthias


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (15. Oktober 2004)

MrTrial schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt hab ick auch mal'n Rahmen probiert.
> BT Raven, der 4-Nuller.
> Fehlt noch ein bisschen Feinschliff hier und da. Und wenn ich in den nächsten Tagen Zeit für dieses Projekt habe, werde ich mich mal an den Parts basteln.
> Vorschlag:
> ...



hey leutz, sagt mir mal bitte nochmal, was ihr da für programme benutzt, ich will das auch mal ausprobieren.

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrTrial (15. Oktober 2004)

Ich machs mir immer mit CINEMA 4D   
Aber schnell mal besorgen und was hinzaubern ist da nicht.
Aber wenn du mit CGI (computer generated imaging) schon ein bisschen Erfahrung hast, dürfte das kein Problem sein.

Für'n Bikerahmen kannst du aber auch CAD (computer aided design)-Programme nehmen. Sind halt geeigneter für Schematische, bzw technische Darstellungen.
Jedoch ist dabei Schluss, wenn man so'n bike realistisch in einer Szene Darstellen will.

Enjoy! Matthias

PS.: Hättest ja auch ruhig mal kurz schreiben können, ob dir mein Bt gefällt


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (15. Oktober 2004)

MrTrial schrieb:
			
		

> PS.: Hättest ja auch ruhig mal kurz schreiben können, ob dir mein Bt gefällt



jaa, fehlt zwar hier und da noch nen bischen was aber sonst ganz schön.    

Jan


----------



## soma (13. Januar 2005)

Hi,

was ist denn nun aus euren ganzen Projekten geworden, keine Zeit mehr? Würde mich und bestimmt auch andere sehr interessieren. Vor allem denjenigen, die schonmal 3Dmoddeling versucht haben 

Wie gesagt, würd mich freuen, wieder mal was schönes von euch zu sehen.

Grinsegruß

soma


----------



## MrTrial (13. Januar 2005)

Also in Sachen Bikerahmen habe ich nur den schon geposteten verbessert.
Was nicht Bike-mäßiges angeht habe ich so einiges an renderings auf der Platte.

Kann ja mal schnell den verbesserten BT Rahmen posten...






Frag jetzt nicht, wann das bike komplett steht - hab zu viele andere Projekte um die Ohren! Also daraus wird in nächster Zeit erstmal nischt.


----------



## soma (14. Januar 2005)

MrTrial schrieb:
			
		

> Also in Sachen Bikerahmen habe ich nur den schon geposteten verbessert.
> Was nicht Bike-mäßiges angeht habe ich so einiges an renderings auf der Platte.
> 
> Kann ja mal schnell den verbesserten BT Rahmen posten...


Sieht doch schonmal ziemlich genial aus  Wie lange hast du denn an diesem Exemplar effektiv gearbeitet?



			
				MrTrial schrieb:
			
		

> Frag jetzt nicht, wann das bike komplett steht - hab zu viele andere Projekte um die Ohren! Also daraus wird in nächster Zeit erstmal nischt.


Wirklich sehr schade, denn ich denke mal, dass es im Endstadium hammer aussehen wird.
Achso, wie lange arbeitest du eigentlich schon mit C4d?


----------



## MrTrial (14. Januar 2005)

Also an dem bike habe ich vielleicht 2 Tage gearbeitet, dann ruhte es ne Weile und dann habe ich noch zwei Abende dran gesessen. Die Schweißnähte müsste alle per Hand zurecht gefummelt werden, das dauert. Naja und dann noch die Texturen (BT, [RAVen 4.0]) in nem Bildbearbeitungsproggi hinzubasteln kostet ja auch ein bisschen Zeit ;-)

Also mit dem wie lange machst du das schon, sagt bei mir nicht viel aus.
Das ist wie beim trialen - mache beides ungefähr 5 jahre aber !ebend nicht intensiv genug!
Sonst wäre ich auch schon einer dieser Übertrialer, wie sie hier im Forum 'rumfahren'.  
Naja und bei Cinema ist es ähnlich, machs auch ungefähr 5 Jahre, aber bei Cinema fühl ich mich sicherer, als beim Trial. (Leider  ) Und es kostet auch kein Geld sondern bringt welches   

Matthias


----------



## robs (4. Januar 2007)

Ich grabe das hier aus, weil ich euch mal was ganz feines ans Herz legen möchte und das richtet sich an die Leute die an der Thematik hier interessiert sind: Den SpaceNavigator von 3D-CONNEXION (Logitech).






Kleine Einleitung: Ich habe im Sommer ein Praktikum in der Konstruktionsabteilung eines großen Unternehmens gemacht, wo Gehäuse und diverse andere Hardware für Marine Technik entworfen werden. Weil ich vorher schon ein bischen mit CAD gespielt hatte (an der Uni), habe ich mich recht flott auf das 3D-CAD-System bei denen eingefuchst und dann ein Teil konstruiert und davon die Technischen Zeichnungen abgeleitet.
An den Arbeitsplätzen hatten die da so 3D-Eingabegeräte, mit denen man das Objekt auf dem Bildschirm im virtuellen Raum drehen und schieben kann, und zwar in allen Freiheitsgraden!! Genial, dachte ich, das muss ich haben. Problem: 500,- sind nicht drin. Auch Studentenversionen für 300,- sind kein Pappenstiel. Nichtmal gebraucht kam man an solche Dinger ran.
Vor kurzem hab ich dann gesehen, dass es eine Kooperation zwischen dem Hersteller dieser Eingabegeräte und GoogleEarth gibt (intuitives Navigieren über den Erdball). Und da kann man doch tatsächlich so ein abgespecktes Gerät in der Personal-Edition (die sich nur im Support von der Pro-Version unterscheidet) für ~60,- erstehen. Ich hab extra rumgelesen und die Technik ist die gleiche wie bei den "großen", nur die Anzahl der Tasten für zusätzliche Funktionen ist reduziert. Ich brauche aber nur genau die 2 Tasten (Vollansicht [fit in] und esc-Ersatz). Also habe ich mir das Teil bestellt und heute kam das Paket an.
Ich muss sagen, ich bin echt positiv überrascht. Der Edelstahlsockel ist so massiv, dass sich auch bei heftiger Bedienung nichts verschiebt (auf dem Tisch).





Dann hab ich die aktuellste Software von der Homepage geladen und installiert und das Teil lief (leuchtete). Der Test mit einer 3D-CAD-Software ergab, dass die Handhabung etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ist (da in der Firma war das bewegliche Teil eine Kugel), aber im großen und ganzen steht diese Version den professionellen in nichts nach.

Dann hab ich mal GoogleEarth damit probiert und es ist echt sau geil zu bedienen. Es gibt zwar noch nicht soo viele Städte mit 3D-Modellen von Häusern, aber auch ohne macht das rumfliegen schon Spaß.

Für jeden der irgendwas mit 3D-Modellen macht ist das hier mal ne echte Kaufempfehlung. Und wer damit nicht klar kommt, wird es auch gut wieder los (eBay). Ich hab schon einige Beiträge in 3D-Foren gelesen wo Leute meinen dass sie mit Maus und Tastatur besser dran sind...   ich wette die Aussage (Werbung), dass man damit die Produktivität (Bedien-Geschwindigkeit) um 30% steigern kann stimmt. Ich bin sau froh dass ich mir einfach mal einen besorgt habe.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## KAMIkazerider (4. Januar 2007)

hui das sieht doch mal gut aus.
wo bekommt man das teil ?


----------



## lumpii (4. Januar 2007)

also wenn ihr genau arbeiten wollt und auch mal mit freiformen arbeitet dann ist rhino 3d das richtige. es gibt genug tutorials um es recht schnell zu lernen.
der renderer dabei ist auch schon ganz gut (flamingo) oder ihr exportiert die genauen daten in cinema 4d. 

der beste renderer ist aber immer noch photoshop. mit ein wenig übung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (4. Januar 2007)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> hui das sieht doch mal gut aus.
> wo bekommt man das teil ?



Ich hoffe der Link geht: klick

Habe meinen da gekauft, die sind am günstigsten gewesen. Und jetzt ham sie auch welche auf Lager    Allein heute sind übrigens schon 3 weniger geworden...

Herstellerseite: klick


----------



## robs (13. Januar 2007)

Kleine Spielerei:












Na, erkannt?


----------



## locdog (12. Februar 2007)

...und wieder bin ich da 

habe 2 monate hier nicht rein geschaut, aber die alten postings zu durchstobern hat sich 10000% gelohnt  
DANKE ROBS fur den tipp wegen dem 3D manipulator. das ding ist ech geil fur den preis, morgen werd ich ihn bestellen


----------



## robs (13. Februar 2007)

Bei mir hat er sich schon sehr bewährt! Mit beiden Händen zusammen arbeitet man einfach schneller


----------



## locdog (13. Februar 2007)

ne kurze frage neben bei, die kann man auch fur was anderes einsetzen, wie zb. exel, um sznel von A nach B usw. oder bildbearbeitungsprogram, viedoedit... und und und. ist das von der softwear moglich ?


----------



## isah (13. Februar 2007)

Fuer Bild und Videobearbeitung wuerde ich die schoenheit hier mal in erwaegung ziehen..





---> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2769,CONTENTID=12771

Hab ich jetzt schon paar mal gesehen, aber leider nur kurz angefasst. Macht auch nen soliden eindruck und die, dies haben schwoeren drauf.

Ich habs fuer $ 60 in nem Uni-Shop gefunden, ich denk ich hohl mir das mal.

Sry fuer halb OT btw

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (13. Februar 2007)

schones teil isah
 ich bin halt noch der filmschneidmuffel des halb breuchte ich eher ein teil was ich beim CAD verwenden kann, wenn ich das noch freiporogramieren kann wehre das endgeil 

ich hoffe ROBS kanns mir sagen obs geht


----------



## robs (13. Februar 2007)

Nein, ich glaube ganz so vielseitig ist es original nicht. Es gibt aber z.B. "Spacemouse Cursor Tool", das wandelt die Bewegungen in Tastenkombis die du festlegen kannst, immer dann wenn keine CAD-Anwendung das Gerät benutzt.

Was die Treibersoftware von Hause aus unterstützt kannst du beim Hersteller in der Kompatibilitätsliste lesen.


----------



## locdog (13. Februar 2007)

Spacemouse Cursor Tool.....genu das wolt ich horen, habe sowas auch bei meinem joystick (saitek x52) und funtzt sehr gut... ich glaub ich bestell mir eins 

mahl sehen wie das in wirklichkeit sein wird.


----------



## Icke84 (27. Dezember 2007)

hi,

da hier ja einige leute ahnung von cinema 4D haben und ich mich seit nen paar tagen damit auseinandersetze wollt ich hier mal um hilfe frage.

ich hab vorhin angefangen mit diesem laufrad.





jetzt wollt ich fragen wie man am besten einspeicht?
ich hab die alle per winkel und hin und herschieben ausgerichtet, aber das geht doch sicher noch leicher, per spline oder so?

also helft mir mal


----------



## KAMIkazerider (27. Dezember 2007)

hey..das sieht doch schon fein aus.

das mit dem einspeichen wäre mit splines und dem Duplizierungstool am einfachsten.


----------



## Icke84 (28. Dezember 2007)

hat ganz gut geklappt mit dem splines.

bin jetzt auch nen stück weiter, aber mit dem profil is ja nervig, hab die stollen über duplizieren->am spline ausrichten gemacht.






aber es wird langsam, videotutorials sind echt ne hilfe wie ich finde.


----------



## Trialar (29. Dezember 2007)

Da ich den Thread gerade sah, hab ich auch mal wieder meine Cinema4D-Version ausgegraben und das mal schnell gebastelt. Hab allerdings etwas an Erfahrung, besonders bei der Beleuchtung und Texturen verloren:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/2/6/0/3/_/large/Laufrad2.jpg

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/2/6/0/3/_/large/Laufrad1.jpg

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/2/6/0/3/_/large/Laufrad.jpg


----------



## Rubelnaldo (30. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute,
bin grad über Euren Thread hier gestolpert, das sieht ja alles super geil aus! Gibts denn schon n Bild von nem kompletten Bike???? Bei den älteren posts fehlen die Fotos. Würde gern mal n komplett fertiggestelltes Bike sehen!
MfG...


----------



## Icke84 (30. Dezember 2007)

ich hab malwida nen stück weiter gemacht.
der rahmen ist aber erstmal nur grob aufgebaut.
da ich ja erst seit 1-2wochen mit cinema4D übe ist das alles noch nicht so perfekt.





@trailar

wie lange haste daran gebastelt? sieht gut aus!


----------



## Trialar (30. Dezember 2007)

Icke84 schrieb:


> @trailar
> 
> wie lange haste daran gebastelt? sieht gut aus!



Hab ca. 30-40min für die Einzelteile gebraucht und dann noch ne viertel Stunde fürs zusammenbasteln

Bin au grad mit nem Komplettrad beschäftigt is aber no  net so  weit wie deins

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/2/6/0/3/_/large/Trialbike.jpg

Hab mit der Nabe wieder a bissl Lust kriegt was zu modeln. Jetz wo bei uns Schnee liegt kann man sowieso it raus also muss man sich anders mit Trial beschäftigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (30. Dezember 2007)

Trialar schrieb:


> Hab ca. 30-40min für die Einzelteile gebraucht und dann noch ne viertel Stunde fürs zusammenbasteln
> 
> Bin au grad mit nem Komplettrad beschäftigt is aber no  net so  weit wie deins
> 
> ...



Die Gabel alleine ist schon Hammer geil  . Da bin ich mal auf fertige Bike gespannt


----------



## curry4king (30. Dezember 2007)

sieht sehr n1 aus


----------



## Trialar (6. Januar 2008)

So, hab mal wieder a bissl Zeit ghabt und hab weitergmacht mit meinem Radl:







Gabel wird noch kürzer sonst siehts so nach 24" aus.

Fehlen bloß noch V-brakes, Disc vorn, Pedale, Sattelstütze und Vorbau-Lenker müssen noch überarbeitet werden.

Reifen sin au nur provisorisch


----------



## Monty98 (6. Januar 2008)

Wahnsinn

ein Schaltwerk wär noch eine Herausforderung


----------



## Trialar (2. März 2008)

So: Mal wieder schlecht Wetter:

Bald fertig:


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (2. März 2008)

TOP!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (3. März 2008)

super arbeit...mehr davon


----------



## locdog (3. März 2008)

eah, schwarz mit grunen teilen genau so wie bei mir...hast nen guten Geschmak


----------



## Trialar (5. März 2008)

Das Wetter wird nicht besser:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

